# Dog Pictures



## sandybottom

All taken with my Tamron 200-400mm lens. 
Feel free to add this thread if you like.


----------



## The Machine

nice dogs


----------



## Kenner21

I'm no photog but I qualify as a dog person

1. Sammi stylin'

2. Sammi and lil sister 

3.Action shot of sammi and lil sister


----------



## MarshJr.

my worthless vizsla, Remi


----------



## waterspout

my pup stealing my snack,, and then a pic of the salt and pepper gang :rotfl:


----------



## enielsen

Daisy


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

here is my Maggie. She isn't this small anymore


----------



## Terry G.

my big boy Rot and moma's baby that has passed on.


----------



## MarshJr.

your dog looks as spoiled as mine



spot light fisherman said:


> here is my Maggie. She isn't this small anymore


----------



## spuds

*Here is Buckwheat, named so because he is a rather unusual fawn color for bullies, and the color of the grain.*


----------



## Ibeafireman

Black and white dog to go with Arlons black and white cat. Phoebe is my Harlequin Great Dane. She is by far the best dog I have ever had. The other one is my wifes spoiled rotten miniature Snauzer (however you spell it) Gidget........lol. Also please excuse the tree growing out of my dogs hips. It was a hot day and neither one of my models wanted to cooperate....LMAO


----------



## Tucsonred

I love any kind of dog..but Sandy, you know I love that shepherd!! We are gettng a dog in a couple of weeks..not sure what kind he is..(Army) people going to Germany and since he's older they don't want to fly him and put him thur all that other stuff..will try to post a pic when we get him. My daughter in law is driving to Ms. meeting owners half way to pick him up!! That there is luv!! LOL


----------



## BC

our two man eating weenie dogs Zadie and Penny......................


----------



## sandybottom

Keep those pictures coming folks. Let's make this a cool doggy thread. Nice pics for those that posted already.


----------



## Charles Helm

Some of my foster dogs, past and present:











[Click for larger images.]


----------



## Gator_Nutz

Eureka and Bissell under the lights.









Crazy Bissell


----------



## sandollr

BC, that is the first tri-color weenie dog I have ever seen. She is gorgeous!


----------



## BC

Thanks.......
the color is called piebald.......they're not that common but they're out there.


----------



## Arlon

Almost makes me want to get another dog.. Almost..


----------



## Primer

Ginger Before:










Ginger After:










Made this one for my mom because she's my moms third leg.










And Razzle Dazzle


----------



## fishphoto

*Golden Girls*

This is our two Golden Retrievers. Lacey is 8yrs old and Molly is 13 weeks old.


----------



## Tombo

My best friend Yoohoo. I can't help smiling at the dog pictures.


----------



## sandollr

gorgeous pictures, fishphoto!


----------



## RC's Mom

sandollr said:


> gorgeous pictures, fishphoto!


They all are. Molly looks like she is smiling in the 3rd picture.


----------



## Zfisherman

To be a dog....ahh the life.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

*Sadie*

My lazy dog


----------



## txpoboy

Jake (2) and Wilma (8) both pound rescues when pups. Taken with........CVS disposable sad_smiles


----------



## sandollr

Gorgeous babies, txpoboy. They're both smilin' at ya.


----------



## RC's Mom

Capt Jay Baker said:


> My lazy dog


Luv the wig!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

RC's Mom said:


> Luv the wig!


Not sure what she was trying to achieve there..........But it was funny


----------



## txpoboy

Yep, they are two happy critters! Thanks!


sandollr said:


> Gorgeous babies, txpoboy. They're both smilin' at ya.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi

This is my son's dog Snowy. We got her from a 2CoolFishing member about two years ago. Her favorite things are running, swimming and chasing birds. LOL


----------



## Rip-N-Lips

*Buster*

Just found this post. Pictures of my lab Buster from a goose hunt last year.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips

*Roscoe*

Couln't leave out the new guy Roscoe. These are some older pictures as he's been at the trainer for 3 months now. Going to pick him up Friday and can't wait.


----------



## Third Wave

Here's our guide's dog from two Goose trips ago out of Bay City.


----------



## jasonp

*my pooch*

my hound


----------



## BillLovesFishin

*Buddy*

He has several names, Beudreaux, BoBo, Ham Bone.


----------



## ballard55

*My fishing buddy Ruby*

Ruby goes everywhere with me!


----------



## Tombo

JasonP, my two sisters have healers, named one Poncho and the other one Lefty from a Willie Nelson song.


----------



## dwhite

ACE


----------



## Roofish

*Here Is "Sir Maximus Desimus Meridius"*


----------



## samurai_ag

*couple of dogs...*

my fiancee and uncle's dog


----------



## trodery




----------



## cclayton01

1. Bailey my heeler chilling on my old scooter

2. The Three Stooges (Pup- rescued red heeler, Bailey- Blue heeler and Reiley- Australian Shepard

3. Bailey sizing up a snake (Sorry MC)


----------

